# Installing FreeBSD 12.1 on old legecy bios laptop



## mcjames (Jun 15, 2020)

I dd the FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img to a usb stick and then tried to boot.
It got stuck after I selected option 1 multi user from freebsd boot screen.
it shows loading kernel ... and hangs.
what's the problem?
the laptop in question is a Dell core 2 Duo with Bios and no UFI capabilities.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 15, 2020)

Which model? Year of manufacturing? How did you write the image to the stick (Windows/Linux/BSD)?
Verify the checksum of the downloaded image and the USB stick.
`grep 'amd64-memstick.img)' CHECKSUM.SHA256-FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64
sha256 FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img
sha256 /dev/da0s2a`
_Or if you have a good GUI: right mouse -> checksum. Adjust the /dev/daX number of your stick! On Linux, the letter for the partition might differ._
Try setting _"ACPI off"_ and/or _"safe mode"_ in the boot menu.
Very often this is due to a buggy ACPI implementation in the BIOS.  Unfortunately, strict conforming implementations are rare.


----------



## mcjames (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello there;
checksum was ok; tested the the whole thing again made a new usb disk with dd from both .iso and .img file. But the result was the same.
single boot has exactly the same problem `loading kerenl...` and then nothing.
*I tested 12-RELEASE, 12-SNAPSHOT and 13-CURRENT all with the same issue.*
if I shutdown ACPI then I can boot. but after loading kerenl the new screen will come up and there is kernel panic:
saying it needs ACPI table to proceed.

```
---<<BOOT>>---

panic: running without device atpic requires a local APIC

cpuid = 0

time = 1

KBD: stack backtrace:

#0 0xffffffff80c00d75 at ??+0

#1 0xffffffff80bb53fb at ??+0

#2 0xffffffff80bb5273 at ??+0

#3 0xffffffff811f21f3 at ??+0

#4 0xffffffff80b4d55f at ??+0

#5 0xffffffff8036c02c at ??+0

Uptime: 1s
```



I used dd to make the usb disk both from OpenBSD and a Mac.
on another test I did use BalenaEtcher utility.
in any case the result is the same.
Thank You.


----------



## George (Jun 15, 2020)

Try a verbose boot ("boot -v") in the beastie menu.
Is it a 64bit CPU?


----------



## mcjames (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes it is 64bit intel cpu


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 15, 2020)

set the BIOS options according to the FreeBSD handbook (section Installation)
Maybe you should 1st try 11.3-RELEASE, you can go to STABLE and/or CURRENT later
With ZFS: easily
Has any BSD or Linux ever been installed successfully on that laptop?


----------



## mcjames (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes OpenBSD and linux is installed on it before.


----------



## mcjames (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes; It was something that I saw with 11.4 release.
I pressed Esc to stop the countdown and I saw a massage telling me I have to type boot to start the boot sequence.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 17, 2020)

You do not have to do that.
With <ESC> you get into the loader(8)'s CLI (command line interface) console.
You can simply press <ENTER>
It might be good to get more verbose boot messages: In the boot menu, type <O> <V> <ENTER>
(Options->Verbose) (or the numbers of these menu entries)
This can help to identify the problems that your laptop has. `dmesg|less` shows these, you already know that.
You can search the internet for s/th like _"Dell <model> Linux boot"_ or exchange _"Linux"_ with _"BSD"_ in your favorite search engine to find any quirks you might need to set in the BIOS.
E.g. it might help to set the TRM security chip to _inactive_ or _disable_.


----------

